# Roamio Black Friday Deals?



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

I called TiVo prior to activating service on a base Roamio that I bought for my Dad last night. The only promo at the time the CSR told me of was, that since I am an existing customer, the $399 MSD Lifetime Service and that the Roamio boxes would be $50 less for the Plus and $100 less for the Pro.

I also asked if they would be having any Black Friday sales and the CSR said yes they would, but he could not provide me with any details on it. Does anyone here by chance have any insider info on what the TiVo Black Friday deals might be? Thanks!


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

The bf deals from last year weren't terribly different from the current Romaio deal to existing subs. I believe PLS was $100 off on new models and there were some better deals for clearance/refurb Premier units. I ended up getting a 320 GB Premier with PLS for ~$460 as a Christmas gift for my parents.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

Still no inklings of Roamio black friday deals? I only see some slight discounts on Premieres.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

What are the current deals to upgrade MSD from an s3 to a Romeo?
I pay $6.95 a month which I'd like to transfer, what will the box cost?

Thanks, 
S


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

The black Friday deals from TiVo are for Premiers, not Roamios


----------



## rarceneaux (Feb 6, 2009)

Shanezam203 said:


> What are the current deals to upgrade MSD from an s3 to a Romeo?
> I pay $6.95 a month which I'd like to transfer, what will the box cost?
> 
> Thanks,
> S


I got the Romeo Plus last week an kept my $6.95. It was a message on my Tivo Premier to upgrade by 1/31/2014 for $349 and I had no tax or shipping.


----------



## rickpoet (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm not yet a Tivo owner so particularly interested in any deals for newbies.

Thanks!


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

If you live in Palm Beach County, Florida, I'm having a TiVo sale as well.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

DigitalDawn said:


> If you live in Palm Beach County, Florida, I'm having a TiVo sale as well.


And if he doesn't you're not having a sale?


----------



## achalupa (Oct 27, 2008)

Shanezam203 said:


> What are the current deals to upgrade MSD from an s3 to a Romeo? I pay $6.95 a month which I'd like to transfer, what will the box cost? Thanks, S


I just moved my 6.95 service from my S3 to a Roamio...


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Goober96 said:


> And if he doesn't you're not having a sale?


I just think it's best that I sell to my local market. I don't want to kill Amazon sales with my great prices.


----------



## achalupa (Oct 27, 2008)

achalupa said:


> I just moved my 6.95 service from my S3 to a Roamio...


And you have to buy the Roamio from TiVo for this deal. $25/50/100 off Base/Plus/Pro.


----------

